# ECB announcement on IBRC Promissory Notes



## Brendan Burgess (7 Feb 2013)

Mario Draghi is beginning his news conference now.

He is giving a summary of the ECB view on inflation and the economy generally. No mention of IBRC or Ireland yet


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Feb 2013)

No decision taken by ECB?  They " unanimously took note" of the Irish government's action. 

Draghi has referred the matter to the Irish government and Irish Central Bank who will explain what is happening.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Feb 2013)

Tony Connelly (RTE)  asks Draghi "I am  not clear about what happened" . Draghi said: "You are right" 

This is very confusing.

Alan Ahearne in RTE studio says: "It's understandable. The ECB can only deal with the Central Bank, not with the government"

Sounds as if the ECB did not object to the Irish plans.


----------

